# Meatloaf with a Near East Flavor



## Andy M. (Mar 27, 2011)

This is a recipe that crosses political boundaries in the Near East.  You will find versions of this in several countries' recipe books.  Some recipes include cinnamon and/or ground corriandar.  I think it originated in the form of kebabs.  

I have been making it as burgers on the grill for a while and decided to try it out as a meatloaf as SO doesn't like my other meatloaf recipes.  She loves this one and so do I.  I think it's better as a meatloaf as its flavor doesn't have to compete with anything else.

You can choose to omit the egg and breadcrumbs and make burgers or kebabs instead of meatloaf.

*Lul**eh** Meatloaf*​ 
      1 Lb       Ground Beef
  1 Lb       Ground Lamb
  1            Large Onion, minced
  ½ C       Parsley, minced
  ¼ tsp     Black Pepper
  ¼ tsp     Cayenne Pepper (optional)
  2 tsp      Salt
  ½ tsp     Allspice
  ½ tsp     Cumin
  ⅓ C       Tomato Sauce
2/3 C     Bread Crumbs
2            Eggs

I use a FP for the onion and parsley as I don't like big chunks of either in the mix.  

Mix all the ingredients together by hand and form it into a meatloaf.  I try to shape it so two slices just fit on a slice of bread. 

Bake at 400 F to an internal temperature of 150 F.  Rest for 15 minutes before slicing.  


It also makes a great sandwich the next day.


----------



## Selkie (Mar 27, 2011)

As I sit here and finish off a slice of yesterday's meatloaf, I'm looking at your recipe and wondering (seriously) what is it that makes your Near East version taste... Near Eastish! (sorry about that.) Is it the cumin and allspice? Could I leave out the cayenne pepper and still have the same effect? (Not a cayenne fan but will tolerate it for the sake of authenticity.)


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 27, 2011)

Beef and Lamb...sounds tasty!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 27, 2011)

Selkie said:


> As I sit here and finish off a slice of yesterday's meatloaf, I'm looking at your recipe and wondering (seriously) what is it that makes your Near East version taste... Near Eastish! (sorry about that.) Is it the cumin and allspice? Could I leave out the cayenne pepper and still have the same effect? (Not a cayenne fan but will tolerate it for the sake of authenticity.)




Those spices are common in Near Eastern recipes.  I have seen Persian (Iranian) versions that add cinnamon.  Other Armenian versions use coriander.   To be truly authentic, you would use all lamb but I won't tell if you don't.

Certainly leave out the cayenne if you like.  There is no one official recipe.  Every mom made it differently.   According to our palates, this amount of cayenne gives you a hint of spice in the background without the 'burn'.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 27, 2011)

Seems like a nice meatloaf recipe. I take it you free form your loaf? I haven't cooked a meatloaf that way yet. Maybe this will be my first one.


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice one, Andy. I think I will give that one a go this week. Meatloaf is one thing my picky eater daughter will eat.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 27, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Seems like a nice meatloaf recipe. I take it you free form your loaf? I haven't cooked a meatloaf that way yet. Maybe this will be my first one.



Yes, I like to free form it so there is more crust and I can choose the shape.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 27, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> Nice one, Andy. I think I will give that one a go this week. Meatloaf is one thing my picky eater daughter will eat.




Good luck with your picky eater.  I hope you all like it.


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 27, 2011)

I may have to try and get to this one soon.  Looks good.

Thanks.


----------

